# BOLO - Stolen Boats



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

Do you have a list of serial numbers or the model numbers


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Pics would be good too.


----------



## FlutterFish (Dec 28, 2020)

BelizeDenize said:


> 15-20 WAKA kayaks were stolen out of a warehouse in White Salmon over the weekend. Evan Garcia is the only person in the USA that sells them. Be on the lookout.


Are these them?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/whitewater/comments/klgx3m


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I hope the guy that responded within hours to that post pointing out they were stolen allowed someone to get contact info from the seller first so the cops could bust him.


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

Just heard about this today. I just bought this brand new OG second hand, seemed like almost too good of a deal to be true










edit: got an email back from Evan Garcia, my serial number is not one of the stolen boats


----------

